# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  İkram haritası

## bozok

*İkram haritası*


İstanbul Barosu’nun geçen hafta sonu Ermenistan sınırının açılmasıyla ilgili panelinde MHP Milletvekili emekli diplomat Deniz Bölükbaşı çok ilginç bilgiler verdi...

22 Nisan 2009 tarihinde paraf edilen* yol haritası hala hem Türk kamuoyundan hem TBMM’den gizleniyor*. Yol haritasında neler var? 

Bölükbaşı anlatıyor:

- Bu mutabakat metninde Ermenistan’ın soykırım iddiaları konusunda hiçbir geri adım yok, Karabağ işgali konusunda hiçbir adım atılacağı taahhüdü yok, Kars antlaşması tanınmıyor. şu anki statü aynı kalmak şartıyla süreç içinde Ermeni sınırının açılması taahhüt edilmiş.

Bölükbaşı yol haritasındaki yakın geleceği şöyle özetliyor:

- Türkiye Ermenilerden hiç bir kazanım almadan kademeli olarak sınırı açacaktır.ünce TIR’lara transit geçiş açılacak, sonra demir yolu, ardından iki ülke temas ofisleri, akredite büyükelçilik vs...

* * *

Türkiye’nin sınırı kapatma gerekçelerinden hiçbirinde ilerleme yoksa sınırı neden açıyoruz?* Yanıt belli: Amerika öyle istiyor.* üzeti: Dış politikada ilkeler, petrol çıkarları, kadim dostlar, ABD’nin AKP’ye verdiği koltuk desteği karşılığında terk ediliyor...


** ODATV ’ye kısa yorum yazan bir okur,* 
*darbe korkusu içindeki yurttaşları rahatlatıyor:*


*“Arkadaşlar hiç dikkatinizi çekti mi, bu kadar aramaya rağmen hiç toprak altında tank bulunmadı. Eee, tanksız da darbe yapılmaz ki... şöyle tanklar yollara çıkacak ki darbe yapıldığı anlaşılsın. şimdiye kadar kayıp tank bulunmadıysa korkmayın darbe filan olmaz...”*




*MELİH AşIK / MİLLİYET / 05.05.2009*

----------

